# group ride for friends daughter fundraiser



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey everybody, 
Not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not. If not please move. Also, if it's considered some type of "illegal" advertising please mods delete it and I apologize...

In the next 4-5 weeks I am going to organize a group ride to benefit a really great friends 15 year old daughter. Probably at the Budweiser plant. Just last Friday she was diagnosed with osteosarcoma (I believe that's the name). Later this week she is going to be scanned to see if it has spread to her lungs or other areas. She scheduled to start chemo soon, then surgery, then another round of chemo. 

So, the date and event are not concrete yet. However, it will probably be in 4-5 weeks. In the meantime I am going to set up a paypal address for donations. Additionally, in the coming weeks we will have a auction/raffle to raise money and be held in conjunction with the group ride. So far, big shout outs to Kevin at Outspokin and Michael at Alphabikes for committing to donate cycling goodies for the event. I'm waiting for word from other places and will start a list of what will be available for auction or raffle (not sure how we going to do it yet). 

Only just started this list hours ago and this is where we're at so far
---Goodies from Alphabikes
---Goodies from Outspokin
---1 bottle VIP table at Tongue & Groove Night Club ($300 value)

Also, if anyone has any pointers or advice on how to do this more effeciently or "smarter" please chime in. ALSO, IF ANY ON LINE VENDORS WANT TO CONTRIBUTE PLEASE DO. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

So, the date Is going to be March 3rd and ride out time is going to be 10:00 am. The location is going to be the Sossebee (spelling???... and thanks to Chris) parking area near the Budweiser plant in Cartersville, GA. I will post up map or directions to this soon. There will be a variety of rides available from 18, 28, and 40 mile rides. There is no cost to ride; however donations would be much appreciated. Also, it looks like we’ll have some burgers and hotdogs... AND being that my girlfriend and the person we are doing the fundraiser for are all Brazilian; we MIGHT possible do some picanha (Brazilian steak) as well!!! 


So, we are also going to do a raffle; and tickets are available now. The paypal address is [email protected] . At the paypal leave your name, phone number, address, and the word in BOLD so I know what your ticket is for... So far up for grabs we have:


---$5.00 ticket--- $100 gift certificate from Out Spokin’ Bicycles in Woodstock, GA. (*Spokin *) 

---$5.00 ticket--- Pista Silca bike pump, $73.00 value from AlphaBikes in Alpharetta, GA (*alpha*)

---$10.00 ticket--- 1 bottle VIP table and cocktail service at Tongue & Groove Night Club in Atlanta, GA, $300 value. (*t&gvip*)

---$10.00 ticket--- Attitude Boutique $100 gift certificate for anything in boutique. Located in Smyrna, GA. (*attitude*)

---$5.00 ticket--- Caring Man in a Van will donate a free transport from anywhere in Cherokee or Cobb county ($75.00 value) (1-WAY) to the ATL airport. (*caringvan*) 

---$5.00 ticket--- $100 gift certificate for Sage Woodfire Tavern at Perimeter in Atlanta, GA. (*sage*)

---more to come!!!


If you want to paypal a donation please put your name and address and write donation. Thank you all!


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

and i'll ship the bike pump if someone wins it.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks again to Outspokin! Josh set up a facebook page to help me and her out. I'm not really sure how to post it here, so here is the link.

Ride for Yasmin | Facebook

Also, We've only got $40.00 in donations. While every little bit helps, this means two things. We need more help.... And.... At this rate you have an EXCELLENT chance to win something in the raffle!

Thanks again all!


----------

